
Steve Jobs Said 1 Thing Separates People Who Achieve from Those Who Only Dream - praveenscience
https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/22-years-ago-steve-jobs-said-1-thing-separates-people-who-achieve-from-those-who-only-dream.html
======
kick
_Inc_ is basically blogspam. I've never understood why it's as popular as it
is. This title is clickbait.

------
slater
"ask others for help"

